# Tailgate Tarp Roller to empty chips



## fastbub (Jul 30, 2007)

Has anybody seen one of those rollers that mounts on your tailgate and rolls up a tarp. It is used to empty your pickup bed. You unroll the tarp into the bed and then load whatever (chips) into it and when you get to the dumpsite you roll up the tarp with a crank that is mounted to your tailgate and it empties the bed. I know I have seen one but for the life of me I can't find it. Does antbody know what it is called or where to get it?


----------



## DDM (Jul 30, 2007)

http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_6970_200336228_200336228

I had one several yrs ago.Donated it to goodwill.Might work for chips but wasn't worth a darn for sand.That picture of them unloading gravel with it is BS.


----------



## preach it (Jul 31, 2007)

I used one when I first started until I had could buy bigger equipment. I used it for several years and got it down to an art. I could dump a 1500 lb load in 2 min. flat. There are some things that you must be aware of if you decide to use one. #1 -get the truck bed plastic that you can buy for it, it is not cheap but makes it work far better. It lets the load slide out real slick across the bed of the truck. #2 -Beware that if anything what so ever snags or catches on the sides of the truck the load won't come out. Like sticks, branches, shingles, sand, gravel, chips, or what ever. I did a few loads of shingles with it and knew this, so I used some plywod on the sides to keep the shingles from snagging on the wheel wells. With limbs, I made sure the limb ends were sticking out a little so that they wouldn't snag. 
It is a cheaper a way to start and may work just fine for you, but you must realize it's limitations and work within them.


----------

